

What type of encryption does Evernote use? - chmars
https://support.evernote.com/link/portal/16051/16058/Article/1652/What-type-of-encryption-does-Evernote-use

======
m8urn
So it sounds like if you don't encrypt text within your note, it is stored
with no encryption at all.

